# Gracie is having her dental today



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Oi without issue, she needs at least one tooth pulled and a cleaning.
Wish her luck


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wishing her all the luck in the world, and you a productive day - I was so much in need of distraction cleaned the whole house in the hours Sophy was in for a dental!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Hope everything goes well with Gracie's dental!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

hope it goes well, good luck.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Grace is home and her teeth are pearly white. Vet decided to leave the loose tooth alone.
Phew


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

that's good news


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay! That’s good news


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good news! Glad she had no problems and even got to keep a tooth! Bet her breathe smells nicer now too LOL


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

What a good update, happy to hear!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

glad all went well! My chi was going in for his but his preliminary bw showed a high live enzyme so we will not do it. Also tested for cushing syndrome but it came back clear. So now on antibiotic for his teeth bacteria. He is 15 so..he acts fine in every other way.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Everyone, Gracie the pom chi will be 13 this year, and a wee girl at 6 and 3/4 pounds and I'm happy it's over with. The loose tooth is just that, no infection or troubles.

So again I say phew.


----------

